# Cheap Deer Corn - Walmart



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't know how many stores this applies to but I was cruising through our local Walmart today (Mansfield) and the 40 lb bags of deer corn were marked down to $3.00 

I think they were @ $5.50 before this. If you need some, check your local store and see if they have the same deal.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I"ll check ours tomorrow.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Lumberton store has pallets of corn bags lined up in the graden center. Still $5.47


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

peelin' drag said:


> Lumberton store has pallets of corn bags lined up in the graden center. Still $5.47


Tell them to price match Mansfield.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal but it is probably made in China and might have lead in it


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> Sounds like a good deal but it is probably made in China and might have lead in it


That's all good cuz i guarantee you the deer the eats it in front of me will definitely have lead in it!:cheers:


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

That's great works well now that deer season is over.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Still $5.47 a bag at Wally World here in S.A.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: that tickled me.


StinkBait said:


> Sounds like a good deal but it is probably made in China and might have lead in it


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

$5.47 Huntsville


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*corn*

I called the lumberton wm and they dont compete with other wm's prices. Too bad they have prob. 20 pallets


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

When I first saw the title I was thinking, deer corn and cheap don't belong in the same sentence but thats pretty dang cheap.


----------

